# New Focal Speakers: Integration/Performance



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

saw new focal speakers on their 2011 catalog. any idea when those will come out?

cant find much info about them apart from whats on the focal site. im planning to buy focal speakers soon... now on hold because of this.

heres the link.

http://www.focal.com/files/recap-2011-2012-gb-1.pdf


----------



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Subscribed. Anyone care to chime in? Focal Dealers?


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

anyone? emailed someone locally and they said that it will launch may. waiting for confirmation if he meant may globally or may here in manila.

the guy also said that it will be something in between the access and the polyglass... confirming if the integration line is what he meant by being in between those 2 lines. or maybe it will be replacing the access and polyglass lines.... 

... really really curious now.


----------



## Installer4life (Jun 26, 2010)

For what its worth I work for a retailer that sells Focal products and I went with Hybrid Audio. My next choice was Z series from JL Audio. All Focal speakers sound overly bright to me..


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

Installer4life said:


> For what its worth I work for a retailer that sells Focal products and I went with Hybrid Audio. My next choice was Z series from JL Audio. All Focal speakers sound overly bright to me..


still curious to find out when these new focals will get released.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Try to contact Duane or Nick Wingate (aka Mitsu1grn) @ Orca Design - US Focal/Audio System/Mosconi Distributor 

Kelvin


----------

